# Boulder advice



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Moved to boulder in September, wife had a job transfer, no biggie, not a bad place to be. I really like it here but I am having a hell of time finding solid info on teams, group rides, peeps to ride with, etc. I am cat 1 racer, I ride for a regional team from the east and I must say that the scene was a bit easier to move around in, maybe because i have been in that one for so long . Now that the winter is coming around and some longer rides are due I am looking for peeps to ride with, group rides, anything. I asked in a local shop about group rides and the dude played sort of dumb, guess he thought I was a tool or something. Anyhow, I am looking for a team to ride with too, I am still racing with my current team, but since they are regional and I will more or less in colorado I see no reason to take someones spot on current team that could be filled with a young dude looking for some good support, good teammates and good racing. I have looked for teams but everything is pretty tight lipped. I will be 35, so I don't mind racing 35+, I found some team that races with sponsor of MIX1, but they seem to not be looking for riders.

Anyone have any suggestions on group rides, how to break into the scene here, teams, etc... I did a few of the Wednesday Worlds Cross stuff, but the 3rd week here I crashed training on the mtn bike and broke my finger and a mess of stitches, so that has kept me off the cross bike. Just now getting back into it.

Anyhow, sorry for the long post, just getting sick of riding by myself...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You're in Boulder and can't find competitive types to ride with? Hmmm.

Go to Vecchios (on Pearl) with a six-pack and talk to Sean and get the low down on who to talk to.

Go to Boulder Cycle Sport (on north Braadway) and see what's up. 

You could even go to Blue Sky in Strongmont and hook up with a group ride there. 

There are group ride out of north Boulder on the weekends, etc. 

It sort of sounds like you just need to go introduce yourself.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea, that is what I figured people would say  .... not saying there is a lack of riders, they are everywhere... I am little shy and introverted.

anyhow, heading out in the snow few a couple hours... roads look ok.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

I was in the same situation here in the Springs a few months ago, but have located some good folks to ride with and the Sat morning ride on Tejon. Check out the ACA board for some clubs and contacts: http://americancyc.web152.discountasp.net/forum/Default.aspx, http://www.americancycling.org/

bonne route


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bicyclenerd said:


> Yea, that is what I figured people would say  .... not saying there is a lack of riders, they are everywhere... I am little shy and introverted.


I hear you. WHat shop did you go to where they were weird?


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Pablo said:


> You could even go to Blue Sky in Strongmont and hook up with a group ride there.


Good cue for the annual Blue Sky Velo membership 2009-2010 kickoff meeting, coming up on Wednesday, November 4. Should be at least 125 riders there. Even if you don't join, c'mon up and have some fun and meet some folks. BSV riders are from Castle Rock to Ft. Collins, including many from Boulder.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

I hear you Bicyclenerd. I got alot of non specific info, when I moved here a few months ago, which ultimatley does not help. BUt I found a team and its all good. PM for more detailed info. I train all the time and will go out for long rides with you.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

bicyclenerd, LatvianRider if you're still looking for folks to ride with shoot me a pm. I would recommend riding with a couple of teams and seeing who you like. right now we are doing at least 1 organized ride a weekend and alternate between denver and Boulder areas. Nice and social since it's only November.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, I have actully found a team and bicycle nerd came out and rode with us yesterday.


----------

